# Leaking 2013 Lund Impact 1875



## Phishtackle (Oct 31, 2011)

Sooo disappointed with Lund...

re




The attached video is of numerous leaking rivots on the bottom area near the bow of my 2013 Lund Impact 1875. I discovered the leaking in the fall of 2018. I am the original owner (got it in May of 2013) and have never run into or over anything with this boat. I do not tournament fish and do not hammer the boat in rough water. I did not use the boat much in 2017 because my wife had breast cancer. I used the boat less than 10 times in 2018 because we moved into a new home and did not have the time.

My marina sent this video to Lund. Lund stated they would cover half the cost. Marina told me the repair cost (Lund material and Marina labor) would be $4,000. $2,000 out of pocket for me.

I spent the extra money and bought a Lund because I wanted something that was high quality, that would last a long time. I was truly amazed at how many leaking rivots this video revealed. I am sooo disappointed in the quality of this boat and in the money I am supposed to shell out for the repair of such a new boat. 

I am posting this for two reasons....

1) I'm looking for guidance from anyone who may have run into this issue before with such a new Lund... like contacting Lund directly for this, and

2) I don't know that I can afford $2000 on this fix. Does anyone have any ideas on other repair options?.

Thanks guys in advance for your time and answers.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow!!! That’s terrible. I always thought Lund was the absolute top of the line. Good luck


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I am sorry you are having trouble with yours too. I also bought a Lund last year a 1436 Jon boat for duck hunting. Second time on the water doing a prop test I found 6 of the 7 floor ribs had bowed up in the middle. A call to Lund and they say " it happens sometimes sorry" no warranty for that.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I have owned four Lunds, a new one in 1997, a new one in 2000, a used 1997 in 2017, and a used 1998 Prosport in 2013, my current boat. Anything after 2004 is a BRUNSWICK Lund, in my opinion, that is the difference. From what my research shows, Lund was decimated by Brunswick. John


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Lund is NOT what it used to be


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wow !! my 1993 lund pro V1775 has thousands of trips on it towed to arizona a lot no leaks, hope thongs turn out good for you. 2k, I.d start looking around for a shop that does this work. don,t think I,d trust lund, you want all the rivets checked.wonder if your insurer would step in?


----------



## Phishtackle (Oct 31, 2011)

bountyhunter said:


> wow !! my 1993 lund pro V1775 has thousands of trips on it towed to arizona a lot no leaks, hope thongs turn out good for you. 2k, I.d start looking around for a shop that does this work. don,t think I,d trust lund, you want all the rivets checked.wonder if your insurer would step in?


Good thought. I will check with them.


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

I bought a 1675 impact new in 2014, no problem to date and lots of use


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Stay on your dealer, he should go to bat for you it just takes time and a lot of @itching.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Call lund directly ,,,dont mess around, ,, they should fix it or give u a new one period ,,, dealers don't make money off that, only repairs, ,,lund will repair or replace ,,,call them ,,,not the dealer


----------



## Phishtackle (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I told my dealer I wanted to speak with their Lund contact person directly. He was very reluctant and didn't want to share that. I asked to forward a letter I drafted to Lund. He said he would. I will wait and see what kind of response I get. If it's not a fair response I will continue to press the issue. I am convinced this is not normal wear and tear.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

It aint, ,, call lund directly, ,,run from that dealer ,,,wouldn't let them touch my boat. ..only the manufacturer is able to fix rivets with there special machines, ,, if the dealer touches that boat there go's your warranty, ,, call lund


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have to question that if the dealer touches the Lund boat the Lund warranty is no good if the dealer is a certified Lund dealer. True enough that there are probably limits to what a dealer will/ should get into as far as structural repairs and possibly even some of the riveting. 
And yes, regardless of what the dealer says, I would personally find out the Lund Rep for that area and make him aware of the situation both by phone and in writing. That way if the boat has future issues after the repairs, there's an ongoing record with dates of when you started having issues.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just be persistent with your dealer you purchased from, he can get it going for you. After seeing this boat on a few sites, and your complaints hopefully (and I think you will) get it taken care of. Just imagine the guy on the other end getting the calls every day on all kinds of stuff, can you just imagine? The best way to them is your dealer and if you do get a contact do NOT threaten with legal action, that will immediately be handed off to another department to where a lawyer is the only way you will move forward from there. Who did you purchase the boat from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Who is your dealer?


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Actually no special machinery required to replace rivets, it is a rather simple procedure. You just need to find an experienced tech to do it. One person backs the rivet while the other operates the air hammer. Aircraft rivets are done the same way quite frequently.
The worst part of the job is getting access to the inside.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I got a funny feeling....


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

if you're having issues w/rivets, you might want to look into getting a rivet tool and tightening them up, I thinks it's called bucking them ... it's a socket like tool with a round head that fits over the rivet ... you attach it to an air hammer, put it over the rivet, hold a piece of steel behind the rivet and hit the air for a couple seconds ... tightens them right up, it's a 2 man job ... and your ears will be ringing  then use some epoxy or 5200 on any seams in question and you should be good to go


----------



## Phishtackle (Oct 31, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Have to question that if the dealer touches the Lund boat the Lund warranty is no good if the dealer is a certified Lund dealer. True enough that there are probably limits to what a dealer will/ should get into as far as structural repairs and possibly even some of the riveting.
> And yes, regardless of what the dealer says, I would personally find out the Lund Rep for that area and make him aware of the situation both by phone and in writing. That way if the boat has future issues after the repairs, there's an ongoing record with dates of when you started having issues.


Great idea Fast. Thanks.


----------



## Phishtackle (Oct 31, 2011)

baitguy said:


> if you're having issues w/rivets, you might want to look into getting a rivet tool and tightening them up, I thinks it's called bucking them ... it's a socket like tool with a round head that fits over the rivet ... you attach it to an air hammer, put it over the rivet, hold a piece of steel behind the rivet and hit the air for a couple seconds ... tightens them right up, it's a 2 man job ... and your ears will be ringing  then use some epoxy or 5200 on any seams in question and you should be good to go


Had no idea that was an option. Great idea. The only downside is I would have to pull out floors (and foam?). Do you have any thoughts on bucking vs replacing rivots from the outside, like with the bullfrog repair kit?


----------



## Phishtackle (Oct 31, 2011)

Popspastime said:


> Just be persistent with your dealer you purchased from, he can get it going for you. After seeing this boat on a few sites, and your complaints hopefully (and I think you will) get it taken care of. Just imagine the guy on the other end getting the calls every day on all kinds of stuff, can you just imagine? The best way to them is your dealer and if you do get a contact do NOT threaten with legal action, that will immediately be handed off to another department to where a lawyer is the only way you will move forward from there. Who did you purchase the boat from if you don't mind me asking?


Good advice. Fox Lake Harbor Marina, in Fox Lake, IL. I have no complaints regarding the marina. Thanks Pops.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I did the bucking on my Sea Nymph, but we had the floors out. We chose that vs. replacing for a couple reasons ...
first, you'd have to drill out every rivet you want to replace ... that would make the holes bigger than original and you'd need a bigger rivet ... not the end of the world about the rivet, it's the drilling and prep that takes time, there are literally hundreds of rivets ... they don't all need replaced but we felt that everything had to be either replaced or tightened uniformly
second ... we were concerned about disturbing any factory seals, didn't want to take the chance of making new issues ...
the bucking seemed to work, you could see them tighten up, it took several hours and my ears were ringing for a couple days  I sealed the inside w/truck bed liner and painted the hull w/Wetlander ... haven't had it in the water yet but have good confidence it worked ...


----------



## Ericsburg (Nov 19, 2020)

Phishtackle said:


> Sooo disappointed with Lund...
> 
> re
> 
> ...


I have the exact problem with my 2013 1875 Lund Impact. Any suggestions?


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Call lund not the dealer, at least not the one you are dealing with,,, not all dealers are crooks,,, call lund period...let them do the work ...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Are you the original owner or buy it used.? This makes a difference on repairs.


----------



## bam dude (Jan 17, 2021)

Jumping in late on this thread, I have a 2012 1875 Impact Sport that was leaking really bad, I can handle some rivets leaking o a alum boat, Apparently it developed a 5' crack in the center seam, the weld came loose, it was under the keel. Took it back to the dealer
Could not see the leak until all the floors were taking apart. Lund claimed that the weld failed due to the batteries leaking. let me tell you the batteries never leaked. Had it welded and it does not leak now, I was disappointed with he quality of this boat. they are not living up to their reputation. I think it was a good fix and the dealer was helpful but I'm selling it and buying a Skeeter.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

wonder how this turned out, how about a update?? . might sell my 1775 in the spring ,my health ain,t what it used to be.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I just bought an older Lund 17 Saturday, you guys are scare'n the "you know what" outta me.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Original owner of an ‘88 DLX, & it’s been really solid. Don’t be skeered! 😉


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

mines a 93 pro v 1775 never seen a leak. these older boats than 2000 are great.


----------



## Phishtackle (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry for the looong delay. This whole ordeal left such a pit in my stomach I wanted to think about it as little as possible. Here is what has happened since my last post....


Progressive Insurance investigated and (to no surprise) said they would not cover anything since there was no sudden event (like a collision) that caused the damage.
I spoke directly with Lund and was ultimately told that the prorated hull/rivet repair was the best they could do for me. This would have cost me thousands...not a financial option for me.
Added an extra float switch bilge pump for peace of mind.
I replaced 44 rivets with blind rivets and worked an aluminum boat designed (semi flex) epoxy into both sides of the keel gard seem. Did this in the spring of 2021. This helped quite a bit but was only temporary. The leaking is now as bad as ever.
Currently, before trying to rip out the flooring and flotation foam to access the back side of the hull, I am considering a suggestion to inject the keel gard with a closed cell expanding foam to enclose any leaks.

Wow bam dude....5" crack. Maybe that is what is going on here since the majority of the leak is occurring from under the keel gard.

If anyone is still following and has had similar issues I'd love to hear your experiences. Thanks guys.


----------

